# I'm starting a new club



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

It's call the "I Really Really Hate Zippers Club" and who was that idiot who said I would replace the zipper in that coat?!? :hair

After much fighting and alot of really bad words... basting, a bent pin and a broken needle I won the war!! And cause it was a friend I charge 2 timmies!! :hair Oh well it will be along time before I forget just how very much I hate zippers!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One does have to like a friend very much to do that type of repair for them, regardless of what type of payment one is getting in return.

(what is 2 timmies?)


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> (what is 2 timmies?)


She's in Canada. I would guess that a timmie is a coffee from Tim Hortons, the best coffee shop chain in the world. They have really good pastry, too. I am familiar with them due to our ham visits to Miquelon (FP) where we travel through Canada.

Peg


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I could join the "I hate zipper" club.

Though I'm very good at it, I just really don't like them!

Years and years (and years!) ago, I worked in a sewing factory. I mentioned to someone that I really hated putting in zippers. They warned me that is the floor forman found out, I'd be doing zippers for the rest of my employment there. Guess he overheard, as the next day he put me doing zippers. I actually did a very nice job - so he said he'd have me stay doing that.

He was a real sadist - and after a week of doing nothing but putting zippers into winter jackets, I told him I'd found another job. While I love sewing - doing nothing but putting in zippers every day was more than I could accept. Didn't pay worth squat anyway.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

AngieM2 Sorry Timmies is Coffee. PNP Katahdins is right it is the very best Coffee shop ever. Even my kids will say "I'll buy you a timmies" when they are buttering me up. 

Macybaby that is truly evil! I would have been ready to kill by the end of day two. You must be a very nice person to have lasted a week!!


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hate replacing coat zippers. Did one for my dad, which he paid for.  My mom's coat...well, even after undoing some of the thread the zipper did not seem to want to move so I just put in two long strips of Velcro. She was having trouble with the zipper anyway due to health issues. 

Really hate sewing for other people and vow to say "no" starting next year.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks for updating me on "timmies" I think I've seen the in the same type of place as USA's Starbucks but better.

And doing zippers all the time. YICK. that's grounds for gre: and :bash:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Sewing for people is one thing but when they say zipper replacement I respond "That's not sewing, that's mending. I only do mending for my own family"

The frustrating thing to me is most of the people I know already own a sewing machine. They just don't want to do their own mending!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The ones that drive me nuts are those that ask if I can replace a zipper -and they they admit they called the alterations shop and didn't want to pay what they were charging!

I don't mind jackets so much, but I really hate replacing zippers on jeans!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I put one in the leg of a pair of winter overalls. Think I learned so new bad words! Looked terrible but it works and they are for his work pants so it really didn't matter how it looked but if he ever needs another one put in I may just put it on the outside of them, maybe that will be easier.


----------

